# corsair 570x build water cool



## D.mod (Mar 5, 2017)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
intel i7 7700kasus z270h strixasus 1070 strixcorsair vengance led white 2x8Gsamsung 850 evo 250Gseagate barracuda 2Tcorsair rm650xcorsair 570x RGB

Hi everybody , I want share our rig built.


----------



## zo0lykas (Mar 6, 2017)

nice build, and specification, but colors )) lol back to matrix time


----------



## zombiewarpig (Mar 31, 2017)

Very Clean and love the theme, not much to say other than proud build.


----------



## Joshpace93 (Apr 16, 2017)

Hey, I have been looking to do a similar build and was wondering what watercooling parts are they?


----------



## Alan Martin (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi, love the build.

Just wondering what pump/ res are you using and what thickness radiators?

Thanks,


----------

